# Newbie question about WiFi on a blu ray player



## oposky2006 (Jan 4, 2010)

I am new to the world of blu ray and I am considering my first blu ray player purchase. Many of the new models just announced feature either "WiFi ready" or "Built in WiFi" and the price difference between the two runs anywhere between $50 - $100. E.g., Samsung BD-C6500 or 5500; LG BD550 or 570, etc. My questions about WiFi are these: 
1 What exactly is WiFi and why would I want or need it on a new model? 
2 My PC is on the first floor of my home, while my HDTV and blu ray player will be on the second floor. Can I still use WiFi with this situation? 
3 Some of the new models are WiFi ready but you have to separately purchase a Wi-Fi USB dongle. What does a WiFi USB dongle cost? 
BTW, both the new Samsungs and LG's are available for purchase now at Amazon.com, and the new Sony BDP-S570 is available for pre-order. 
Thanks!


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

oposky2006 said:


> I am new to the world of blu ray and I am considering my first blu ray player purchase. Many of the new models just announced feature either "WiFi ready" or "Built in WiFi" and the price difference between the two runs anywhere between $50 - $100. E.g., Samsung BD-C6500 or 5500; LG BD550 or 570, etc. My questions about WiFi are these:
> 1 What exactly is WiFi and why would I want or need it on a new model?
> 2 My PC is on the first floor of my home, while my HDTV and blu ray player will be on the second floor. Can I still use WiFi with this situation?
> 3 Some of the new models are WiFi ready but you have to separately purchase a Wi-Fi USB dongle. What does a WiFi USB dongle cost?
> ...


Hello,
Wifi is Wireless Internet. If you are using a Router, a Wifi Equipped Blu Ray Player will be connected to the Internet without having to be connected via an Ethernet Cable. 

This is important for 2 reasons, firmware updates and Blu Ray Live functionality. That being said, many do not use BD Live very much and Firmware Updates can be downloaded to your Computer and burned on a CD-R accomplishing the same goal. In this way, internet connectivity is not an absolute must, but would make things easier.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

New Blu-ray players can also use wifi for Netflix, Pandora, YouTube and more.


----------

